# Mudpuppies Killed



## News Bot (Oct 10, 2009)

*Published On:* 10-Oct-09 01:57 PM
*Source:* Herper.com Blog

Over 500 mudpuppies were killed by a chemical treatment in the Lamoille River that was intended to kill sea lampreys. (News source.)







*Go to Original Article*


----------



## herptrader (Oct 12, 2009)

Man dicking with the balance of nature again.... just because Lampreys get a bad wrap!

They had better not try this on the lampreys in the Yarra.

Lampricide kills hundreds of salamanders in Lamoille River: Times Argus Online


----------

